# Pb sur carte mère G5?



## fazou (9 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai un souci avec  Pwc G5 Mac os 10.4. On a déjà fait une réinstall complète il y a un mois et à nouveau il mouline sans fin au démarrage.
J'ai testé sans le disque dur, sans la carte graphique, sans le lecteur DVD, tout semble Ok. J'ai réussi à redémarrer sur un cd de Tech tool et je fais des tests.

Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est qu'il y a une lumière rouge allumée en permanence sur la carte mère côté allumage.
Quelqu'un sait-il d'où vient le pb?
Merci​


----------



## fazou (18 Octobre 2007)

Bon, j'ai trouvé, je vous laisse l'info si ça peut servir:
J'ai installé un nouveau disque dur, refait l'install.
La lumière rouge est normale sur les cartes des anciens G5.
Les ventilos tournent moins fort dès les premières mises à jour.
Par contre, je conseille de faire d'abord la mise à jour système seule, puis ensuite Java, ITunes, etc. parce que j'ai eu des problèmes de redémarrage en voulant tout mettre à jour en même temps.


----------

